# Hauntcast 7 is now playing!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The Scream Team is back featuring G/Host Chris Baker, Revenant with Theater of the Mind & News from Beyond, Johnny Thunder with Fright Flicks & Horror Reviews, The Prop Guys with Letters 2 the Garage, music, Top 10 ways to tell if you are a home haunter, and special Haunting Guru guests Chris & Jeff Davis from award winning Davis Graveyard.

www.hauntcast.net


----------

